# What do you do when your boyfriend steals your dog



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

and your dog warns you to back off when you just want some affection, maybe a paw shake, ANYTHING!!













Ok Chief was totally in mid-yawn but I thought this was rather funny seeing as BF keeps telling me that Chief will be his one day and then does an evil laugh. Those two have made some serious progress though since we first moved in with boyfriend. I made a post about it asking for advice on how to get them to bond back in the summertime because Chief wouldn't even let BF leash him up or walk him, and now Chief is comfortable relaxing in the bed next to him, something that would have never happened in the past. Chief will even roll over on his back and lay there like that next to BF.

Fat chance though, this dog is so attached to me it's not even funny! I'll just keep humoring the BF


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the pic!
that is great they are getting along so much better
but chief is yours and will always be
Brady loves my DH but follows me everywhere
he is mine and everyone knows it

Chief is so handsome
Must post more pics please


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh that pic had me laughing out loud!!! Funny how a yawn can look so ferocious when you time it just right. Looks like he means business though: "Back OFF buddy!!!! My spot on the bed!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great timing on that shot! "This is my spot and don't think about it!"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am still laughing!

So cute!!!

It's nice to hear that they are bonding!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Neat photo. It looked like he was telling you to back off. Got to love those ferocious yawns.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

seems as though bf has been accepted in to the fold.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha! What perfect timing for the pic!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool photo! It looks like he is imitating your BF's tat.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Great photo! I was mad when I read the title, I was like what a jerk to take a dog! Glad I didn't jump to any conclusions....


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

call animal control







or you could bribe him part of my sandwich


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent pic!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL great picture. Yeah, bribe them both with a sandwich. Mmm that sandwich looks like my dinner without the shredded cheese.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The title scared me! I think it is great they are getting along!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

haha thanks for all the responses, they're great !

littledmc you have made the Chief blush, he's being shy right now


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote: What do you do when your boyfriend steals your dog?


You marry him to keep custody!!

When I first met DH I had 4 GSDs - Neke, Tessa, Remi and Riggs. Neke was my heart dog. She and I did EVERYTHING together. It was almost as if we could read each others minds.

It took three meetings ... THREE ... and that bitch (the dog) threw me over for DH. 

I would come home from work and she would be all "Yawwwwwn ... oh, you're home."

*HE* would come to visit and she would scream - yes, SCREAM - with joy.

<sniff> I did the only thing possible. I married the man.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

John stole my first dog! I picked her out at the breeders, visited her at 120 miles roundtrip every weekend till I could bring her home, trained her, did everything, and she picked him. I have always been the dog's favorite person! 

So, when Remo came to me I kept him away from John for the first two weeks. I took him everywhere with me and made darn sure that I would be HIS person. It worked. All the rest of the dogs like John best because he is foodie man, but Remo is mine, mine, mine!

And, by the way, your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Quote: What do you do when your boyfriend steals your dog?
> ...



LOL best thing I've read in a while!!







Chief seems like he has been regressing in training with me when i give him commands. He now will almost fully ignore "down" and "shake" but when BF tells him to he immediately obeys. What the?!?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RemoJohn stole my first dog! I picked her out at the breeders, visited her at 120 miles roundtrip every weekend till I could bring her home, trained her, did everything, and she picked him. I have always been the dog's favorite person!
> 
> *So, when Remo came to me I kept him away from John for the first two weeks.* I took him everywhere with me and made darn sure that I would be HIS person. It worked. All the rest of the dogs like John best because he is foodie man, but Remo is mine, mine, mine!
> 
> And, by the way, your dog is gorgeous!


LOLOL ok your post cracked me up too!!

I am the disciplinarian and the dog-savvy one in the relationship and BF is the nice one and my husky goes gaga over him it's pathetic! She makes a point to wake him up with a hundred kisses every morning but totally dismisses me, she always makes sure I see her jump on the couch avoiding me and goes right to him and showers him with kisses.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

omg this is getting ridiculous. Here is a video of Zelda practically making out with him, and she doesn't get back up on the bed until HE tells her to completely ignoring my commands!  She would never show me so much affection, lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klEBHtzq9V0

and I just snapped this photo of Chief napping with him.











Should I be worried?....











Anyone want to trade dogs, mine have sold out on me XD


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahahahaha

That is too funny!!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

It's the uniform.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh I know exactly what you mean about the making out part!

Josey would position herself all sprawled out on the sofa, and watch for John and wait for him to give her a full body hug. I swear, if she had been a woman, I would have lost him to her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SpeedBumpIt's the uniform.










. zelda and i have something in common then, haha


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RemoOh I know exactly what you mean about the making out part!
> 
> Josey would position herself all sprawled out on the sofa, and watch for John and wait for him to give her a full body hug. I swear, if she had been a woman, I would have lost him to her.


No kidding!


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

That's too weird- he looks exactly like my black GSD Kane, who I always thought had a little husky in him. More pics please?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have photos of Kane? Chief is definitely all shepherd, he's got the temperament and conformation of one. Though I can't be 100% for sure as he is not pedigreed and was a shelter dog, if you see this dog in person and if you know how GSDs look and move, you will know he is pure.


















































Here is a video of him running around, you can mute it since I have a song in the background
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye9LjPiN3-w


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

If you look at "can you tell me anything" in the critique my dog section he's there. He's a rescue too and now only has on eye- but now I see that your guy does have te typical body shape- Kane doesn't have that heavy male head they usually have, and has a curvier tail and higher hips. Gotta love the black ones- your guy is beutious!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is hilarious!!!

Too funny!!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What do you do when your boyfriend steals your*

That YAWN is too cute!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chief looks so much like Stark's sire:

This is Shep:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Stray- I checked out the thread and OMG at what you posted about the shelter where Kane was rescued from, thank god that rescue saved him. Kane is simply adorable and I agree with the others, if he is not pure he seems to be a very high content. We've gotten some shepherds in rescue before who have had curly tails at the end and I could swear they were pure. Thank you for adopting









Elisabeth- wow shep and chief DO look much alike!! I love the blockier head type look and I am hoping my next black GSD will have that head shape. I just love hugging on Chief's big ole head. BTW I checked out Stark's website, very cute!! I am gonna start up a photo blogspot for my dogs because I just can't put the camera down and they amuse me daily.


----------

